# OVH EU DDoS Mitigation



## Jack (Jun 27, 2013)

http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?p=46133#post46133

 



> *URGENT AND IMPORTANT: Anti-DDoS Protection*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## peterw (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the idea that all customers pay for a solution that will secure the whole network. A good idea if the vacuum cleaner is working. So in future noone will have to move out of OVH when he was attacked by a DDOS?


----------



## mikho (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. Hope it works as advertised!


----------



## BradND (Jun 27, 2013)

This interesting.....wonder what limits they are putting on it?


----------



## maounique (Jun 27, 2013)

It is beyond interesting !

I am excited !

Expect every kid to sell a gre tunnel as DDoS protection.

But, if the ddos magnets move over there, the rest of us can only benefit.


----------



## H4G (Jun 27, 2013)

They are making some good use of $190 M loan, it seems....


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone over at WHT made an interesting point:



> Maybe, maybe not. First, the cost is spread over all customers - even those who do not want, need or even heard of DDOS attacks. Not all users will understand or accept a unilateral increase of rates for an additional service they do not understand or require.
> 
> Second, the solution is developed in-house and while it seems they have a proof of concept, in large scale production it must still prove itself.
> Third, the mitigation capacity per location is 'only' 160 Gbps and it seems to be not line rate mitigation, as they declare 160 Gbps / 160 Mpps instead of line rate 160 Gbps / 240 Mpps line rate speeds. While 160 Gbps sounds like a lot of capacity (it is.. in a sense) it must protect a very large amount of servers (100 000+ servers)
> ...


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Jack said:


> 160Gbps


Sounds quite big. If I just think about 20 concurrent 10 Gbps attacks their cleaner is blocked. It's all about math.

How likely is it that 20 out of 100.000 servers are ddosed?

Most likely this is marketing. Or they have to change their own policy how they handle ddos victims.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 27, 2013)

Curious to see how this works out long term. I know the EU didn't have many affordable options when it came to DDoS protection, so interesting nonetheless.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's actually not 160Gbps but 3x160 = 480Gbps, if the DDoS attacks are eventy distributed over the entry points to their network.

I still wonder about the Mpps though, why is this not full linerate?


----------

